# Century Training schedule?



## PatrickMitchell

Does anyone have a good century training schedule? I don't have a specific event in mind yet. I'd like to hit something in the early summer. As the weather in PA is still lousy, I'm probably going to have to start on my trainer.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## B15serv

I rode my first century last year and am going for a double this year.... no idea when though : ) My advice would be to just ride alot, ive been on the trainer since the first week of the year and its helping me quite a bit. Last year I just worked up to it... id ride about 4 or 5 times a week doing hard rides for an hour when I didnt have much time and then doing longer rides on my days off. Do a nice long ride and dont come home till youre tired, then repeat that distance a couple times a week untill it feels normal. Then just extend your miles each week and you'll be there in no time. I have non cyclist friends that cringe at the thought of ten miles on a bike but ill pump out a metric century without any thought because I ride so much. Just like how a pro could go do a 150mile charity ride like it's nothing. You can get used to anything with practice. Also remember to learn to pace yourself as its the most important part. If you do two 70 mile rides each week and can avg 19mph thats great. however when you start your century hang out at a slower speed and you'll last all day, if not you'll hit mile 70 and be just about exhausted.


----------



## sdjeff

*Trek San Diego*

The local Trek franchise organizes a century ride training series a couple of times a year, with a weekly group training ride plus a suggested daily mileage schedule. You'd just need to adjust the schedule to your event target. 

joined the group rides late in the series last fall and did okay (based on my fitness level) in that century ride. And we're riding Palomar Mountain Saturday, one day before the TOC goes up it - I'm stoked! YMMV. 

See it hear: http://treksandiego.com/page.cfm?pageId=254


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

In 2007 I was just getting into cycling and did the Trek 100 as my first century. I followed (slightly abbreviated by a week or two) the training plan at the attached link:

http://www.kintera.org/htmlcontent.asp?cid=54755

The ride went well. I did hit a bit of a wall at 80 miles. I was hoping to average 17+ mph and ended up at 19.5! I was shocked. Riding in a paceline is a beautiful thing to pull you along.


----------



## PatrickMitchell

Blue Cheese:

That is just what I was looking for... Thanks!

I'm going to ride my trainer just as a base work out. I should have plenty of outside time before I decide what century to ride. 

Is it spring yet?


----------

